# Need to allow traffic from Proxy Server



## noorashid (Apr 12, 2011)

I am not very good with ACLs but I have given a task to complete. I have created an ACL on my firewall 'access-list acl_inbound_abc extended permit tcp host 10.101.88.99 host 99.99.123.11 eq www’ 
but the proxy server does not allow the traffic for the destination host, here what I got from the syslog 'Deny TCP (no connection) from 10.10.26.55/2222 to 99.99.123.11/80 flags RST on interface abc’
To allow traffice from Proxy server (10.10.26.55), do I need to create another ACL to allow traffic from proxy by ; 
'access-list acl_inbound_abc extended permit tcp host 10.10.26.55 host 99.99.123.11’ 
Or I need to mention the Port as well, if yes, which port…I’ll appreciate any feedback, thx


----------

